# Medicare OA121



## tschillings (Apr 23, 2013)

On my EOB for check date 4/19/2013...I am getting a reason code OA121 Indemnifications adjustment-compensation for outstanding memeber responsibility. It is taking monies and putting then in the other adjustments area on the EOB. Am I allowed to bill the patient this, what does this mean? It is only on my chemotherapy tx? Please help!!


Tiffany Schillings


----------



## airart (Apr 23, 2013)

*Oa 121*

(This was posted on AAPC Forum dated 11-13-2009.)

Q:  Has anyone ever encountered OA-121 "Indemnification adjustment - compensation for outstanding member responsibility" on the EOB? Please explain to me what this means....we have never seen it before and thanks ahead!!!! 

A:  We contacted MCR they stated it is a warning that the rendering or referring provider is not in PECOS and starting 1-4-2010 the claims will be denied.


----------



## elizabethf47@gmail.com (May 15, 2014)

*Oa-121*

I contacted Medicare and the customer service reps do not know what it means. All they could tell me it is the 20% reduction on professional component for multiple tests on the same day for ophthalmology. The customer service rep told me they can not explain why it is worded this way and when I called the EDI department they do not have a clue!


I called the clearinghouse and they do not know either, but they are investigating it. 

Leave it to Medicare to confuse us!!!

Elizabeth


----------

